# BVI Charter 1st Week Nov 2012?



## Anncush (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking for a late escape to BVI for a week at the beginning Nov - any moorings owners got some sail time for a deal?


----------



## Need2Breathe (Sep 19, 2012)

I might have time available on the Sunsail 444 so send me an email or PM regarding exact dates you are looking for.


----------

